# Trip Spring Install (Meyers Plow)



## tilelayher (Nov 20, 2004)

Just bought a Meyers Classic 7.5 for my Super Dity 03' F250 its STL- 7.5 with 3 trip springs. When i install the springs and adjust them the plow does not sit flat it leans forward way too much? how do i fix this i tried everything, i installed the A fram before the springs cause a cant get the king bolt in place after u install the springs. i am clueless what to do it looks so simple. some one help me. thanks


----------



## jpunlimited (Aug 12, 2004)

*more info*

new or used? I tried to pull up the directions on the meyer site and could not find the "Classic model". i have a picture of a three spring trip and it looks like it hits some stops bolted on. 2 thoughts: plow is hitting main pivot bolt which is upside down.truck is high causing frame to tilt down. the directions for mine where less than helpful. I ended up doing a few things twice my self. I think they do this to try to discourage us and force us to go to the dealer.


----------



## tilelayher (Nov 20, 2004)

jpunlimited said:


> new or used? I tried to pull up the directions on the meyer site and could not find the "Classic model". i have a picture of a three spring trip and it looks like it hits some stops bolted on. 2 thoughts: plow is hitting main pivot bolt which is upside down.truck is high causing frame to tilt down. the directions for mine where less than helpful. I ended up doing a few things twice my self. I think they do this to try to discourage us and force us to go to the dealer.


plows brand new, the directions suck, plow isnt on the truck yet but it sit badly i will try to post a picture heres one


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

tilelayher said:


> plows brand new, the directions suck, plow isnt on the truck yet but it sit badly i will try to post a picture heres one


Seems you have too much slack in the spring tensioners. Or you have the wrong length springs. Will it sit right when you take the slack out? Can't see too clear in the pic.


----------



## tilelayher (Nov 20, 2004)

Bolts Indus. said:


> Seems you have too much slack in the spring tensioners. Or you have the wrong length springs. Will it sit right when you take the slack out? Can't see too clear in the pic.


before we set up the springs it sat perfect one i had to lean the blade forward alittle to put the springs in to get them in place after i started torque'n them down the blade started to shoot up. i dont get it and this was a complete kit that i got


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

tilelayher said:


> before we set up the springs it sat perfect one i had to lean the blade forward alittle to put the springs in to get them in place after i started torque'n them down the blade started to shoot up. i dont get it and this was a complete kit that i got


Can you take a better picture? Closer, brighter?


----------



## mdd (Oct 12, 2004)

how was the moldboard positioned when you installed the springs?


----------



## jrodgers (Feb 14, 2001)

Spring size seems to be right, I just checked mine and it has 29 coils. I think I can count that many in that picture.


----------



## slapshotmike24 (Apr 26, 2004)

*Too Long*

This is just my .02 cents, but i think that the springs are for the larger heavy duty plows. They may have the same number of coils, but they look way too long. I would try some new springs and see if they are the right size.


----------



## tilelayher (Nov 20, 2004)

mdd said:


> how was the moldboard positioned when you installed the springs?


I had to lean it forward because that was the only way i could get the springs in but once i started tightening them up it leaned foreward even more


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

slapshotmike24 said:


> This is just my .02 cents, but i think that the springs are for the larger heavy duty plows. They may have the same number of coils, but they look way too long. I would try some new springs and see if they are the right size.


I concur. Springs are too long.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

the springs he has on there right now are correct for the application, either the king bolt is installed upside down or you are not putting enough tension on the springs, when they are set right a normal business card will fit in between the coils in the middle


----------



## tilelayher (Nov 20, 2004)

Big Nate's Plowing said:


> the springs he has on there right now are correct for the application, either the king bolt is installed upside down or you are not putting enough tension on the springs, when they are set right a normal business card will fit in between the coils in the middle


The king bolt is installed from the bottom up like it said in the directions, so u can see the lock nut on top. I would tighten the springs up and by the time they started to get type they were all the way down the threaded eye bolt and there was about 2 inches at least of exposed threading at the top and then the blade would be leaning forward so much that the sleds on the mouldboard would not touch the ground at all


----------



## jmassi (Nov 11, 2003)

It look like you have the STL light duty blade, in which case you have the wrong springs. For the STL blades, Meyer uses the two meter springs. Meyer designed the STL blade for F150's so that you can stay under the GAWR for the front. If the dealer you got it from knows anything about Meyer plows, then he should know right away that those are the wrong spings. If it's still confusing, just look at a regular ST blade and then look at the STL blade and notice where the top holes are drilled for the eyebolts. I've seen quite a few STL blades and they all have the two meter springs. Good luck.  

Don't ya love it when the dealer gives you the wrong stuff?!? :realmad:


----------



## tilelayher (Nov 20, 2004)

it is an stl 7.5 blade and i ordered an st-7.5


----------



## tilelayher (Nov 20, 2004)

In case anyone cares It was the wrong blade, got an St-7.5 and now the plows done and all hooked up and works great, thanks guys


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

tilelayher said:


> In case anyone cares It was the wrong blade, got an St-7.5 and now the plows done and all hooked up and works great, thanks guys


doesn't that piss u off when you get home with the wrong stuff and you call the dealer and they swear up and down that it's correct and the problem you the installer. then you take it back to them and they are like "oh, sorry".


----------

